# Sequenzdiagramm erstellen



## Stadtwerk (30. Apr 2008)

Hallo, 
ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich habe einen Quellcode und soll zu diesem ein Sequenzdiagramm erstellen. Leider hab ich nicht viel Ahnung, wie ich bestimmte Sachen darstelle soll. 
Es gibt doch die Möglichkeit, ein Sequenzdiagramm automatisch mit Hilfe von Programmen aus den Quellcode erstellen zu lassen. 
Kann mir (blöd) erklären welches Programm(e) ich dazu bräuchte?


----------



## Capasso (30. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

um ein Sequenzdiagramm zu erstellen benötigst du ein UML Tool.

de.wikipedia.org/wiki/UML-Werkzeug

Ob man damit aus Code ein Sequenzdiagramm erzeugen kann weiß ich nicht.

Ich habe mehrere Tools angetestet und finde ObjectiF (kostenlose Version vorhanden) am Besten.

ObjectiF von Microtool

Gruß
Capasso


----------



## Gast (1. Mai 2008)

Es gibt sehr cooles Plugin für eclipse falls du dieses IDE verwendest.Es ist schon spät deshalb gebe ich dir nur paar stichworte. 

PLUGINS INSTALLIEREN:
in eclipse ->software updetes -von Europe Discovery site
UML 2.0 plugins installieren
TPTP - test&performance Tools platform ->dieses plugin auch
und dann einen Controller agent für eclipse

ich denke nach allem kann man googeln so habe ich das zumindest gefunden, und jetzt kann leider die links nicht finden, weil ich es intergriert habe und es läuft und gut ist.


----------

